# Naturalist / Nudist Mamas!



## Laur318

Hi, I saw some interest on other forums so here it is: The Nudist Tribe! Please chime in if you like to live in the buff, your kids and partners do. There is no way that is more natural to teach your child pride/to have no shame for his or her body then to have confidence to be in the buff. I especially hope people who practice nudity in recreational clubs post their ideas for fun with sunny buns! We have 2 outdoor clubs here in my state and I'd love to find other families who hang out the same way (pun definitely intended!).


----------



## witchypants

Okay, I'll be the first to join. DH and I are ttc. I LIVE in the nude practically. I sleep that way and am sometime lazy about getting the clothes happening first thing in the morning. I'll even tend our wood stove in the buff!







DH and I have lived at a clothing optional Hot Springs and we spent our 1st and 2nd honeymoons at another clothing optional Hot Springs. In fact I don't even own a bathing suit. I cannot remember the last time I was in water with something between me and the water.







So don't be shy you nudist mama's out there! Come on and join the thread!
How 'bout your babes? How many keep your baby's bum out in the open as much as possible?


----------



## Laur318

My baby cries when I try to diaper and clothe him. He also dislikes shoes and bibs. He wants to be freeeee!


----------



## yippiehippie

i'll join the fun! What happened to everyone from the bra free tribe? thought there were ppl on there interested??
AFM i've never been to any nudist type places, but here at home we're not that into clothes unless cold...why bother?! I definitely cannot sleep w/even a hint of clothes on. My LO is only 6wks and we cloth dipe, but we keep him cloth free when its warn enough.


----------



## laohaire

I don't qualify to join but posting because I'm interested anyway. DD is a nudist and sheds clothing on a regular basis. Personally I prefer to be nude but don't do it. I live in a city lot, no privacy, but yesterday I was out in the sun tending my garden wishing I could just take my clothes off. I wanted to feel the sun on me. I'm overweight and not exactly gunning to show off my body, but oddly (or maybe you guys would understand) I would be more comfortable just being nude because of that. In a bathing suit I'd be all self-conscious and sucking in my gut, but if I were in a place where we could be nude, I'd feel FREE to be nude, you know? And not worry about it.

I was only publicly nude once that I remember, at a spa that I went to with my best friend in Arizona. We were in a large outdoor hot tub. The women had one area and the men another. I felt so free. The women there came in all shapes and sizes and ages and a few colors, and strangely it was like being nude just removed all pretenses about it. We were WOMEN and we were all beautiful.

My husband is not a nudist at all (and can be a pain if I'm ever nude in the house remotely near an unshaded window, even though the bedroom looks out onto the roof of the neighboring house - only if someone were sitting on the roof could they see anything). So this is not something I share with him, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Laur318

I'm lucky that I have a small deck on the back of our condo that is totally private

I REALLY feel you on the bathing suit issue. I am looking forward to checking out the nudie camps this year because of that. Going to the beach, I would just keep adjusting my suit, and wondering if I look silly. Plus you never know who you are gong to bump into at a public beach. I'm glad I live near a more private lake... my parents do have a private beach but I can't shed the clothes due to close neighbors, although I have kind of camouflaged the fact that I'm topless/sunbathing.
Clothes make me SO much more self conscious. How they're cut, how they constrict me, I think about it all the time in public. Its like I'm supposed to fit the clothes when they are supposed to fit my body.
I guess I was born bare and it's what I know to feel right. So yep, I'm hoping to venture out to be free. I don't care to really meet people, although it would be awesome to meet other families (there are family camps, no single men, etc) I just wanna do my thing. Haha!


----------



## MamaMochiko

I love you guys! I was laughing out loud reading your posts. You all sound so normal- makes me feel better about not wearing anything in the house. I must show this to DB in defense of my nudity. He gives me a pitiful look when I walk in front of windows (natural light, baby) and doesn't like for me to sleep nude in the winter







, but I've got to be free!
My Dad's a part-time nudist, too, the only unconventional thing about him, so I guess it runs in the family! In expectation of this, we're planning to do EC part time.
The only article of clothing I must have is a bra for going out anywhere. *Sigh,* my knockers are far too large to be free


----------



## MaerynPearl

My DH is not comfortable outside of underwear (and I don't blame him, his dangly parts are a bit more sensitive than mine! LOL) but he could live in just his undies if he were allowed (yeah... military frowns on you being THAT out of uniform out in public or at work! LOL)

Myself... more days than not I just throw a sun dress on (with no underwear under it) to keep myself from getting arrested while doing my lawn but I wish I didn't have to do that much!


----------



## canadianhippie

I have a question please, Im not a naturalist mum, i cant bare (get it) to sleep with pants or socks or a bra on, but that doesnt count. Im just wondering how you get over being nakey around other people?! Better yet, seeing other people naked whom you really dont want to see naked, I know its the mindset..but I dont have it, can you enlightenment a bit on how you see it? Im very interested


----------



## MaerynPearl

As my DH said to DS last night

Quote:

Dont worry, its not like Ive never seen a naked male before.
That is how I view it. Its not like I'm the first naked body someone will see.

Except maybe my own kids, but that's while they are still nursing and to them those dangly things have nothing to do with anything other than milk production!


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm

I gonna join!

I can't really call myself a nudist mom, but I'm nudist adjacent...how's that?

I sleep in the buff and would spend most home time nude if I could. We live with my grandmother and she would frown upon it. So, to be nice, I don't. I do not limit my nudity around my 6 yo son and won't until either he or I become uncomfortable with it.

My DH is kind of the same way. But if he sleeps by himself he wears clothes.


----------



## butterfly_mommy

I am not a nudist in the sense of going to recreational clubs, however I have always been interested in them.

I love being naked or at least half naked and so does DS. DH is not really comfortable without underwear or a robe on. DH is always half-jokingly calling me an exhibitionist because I don't pay to much attention to walking past windows when naked. I feel like it is my house and I am not doing anything lewd in front of an open window so if people don't want to see me naked then they should stop staring into my window









It is often to cold to be fully naked at home and since we live communally with my DH's family my one vote to keep the house warmer (less a/c in summer and more heat in winter) doesn't make a difference









I pretty much sleep naked or with the most underwear on We co-sleep with a side-cared crib. I am going back to more naked sleeping since DS is bigger and sleeping through the night so there is not a lot of little toes pulling at my pubes while he nurses (which is really not comfortable







) DH sleeps in underwear only and DS sleeps in sleep diaper and jammies as he refuses to keep a blanket on or pull one on himself. However he loves napping naked or with just a t-shirt on and really wants to sleep naked so I may get him a duvet this fall and let him sleep in just a diaper if he is still using one. Would love to here how other nudist LO's sleep and how mama's keep them warm at night?


----------



## philomom

I actually don't get naked much at home... but in Oregon we have hot springs, naked bike rides and a couple of nude beaches that are awesome. Also we sleep and hot tub naked.


----------



## NatureEdenMom

hi,am new,here ,am making some mistakes posting....


----------



## NatureEdenMom

ANY BAREFOOTERS OUT THERE?


----------



## NatureEdenMom

HI MOM,LAUR 318..I LIKED YOUR POST


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatureEdenMom*
> 
> hi mom laur318~...i liked your post~~~~~Laura


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatureEdenMom*
> 
> hi mom LAUR318 loved your post yes we raise our 6 kids here in the buff. are 12 other moms,here,3 moms left for the states today,and 3 kids came back from the stated today also. is a total of 29 kids now .we do yoga, meditation,organic gardens,play sports,music,tree-climbing to tree-houses,co-sleep ,put on plays,homeschool,all in the nude~~ no shame or guilt here.!!!...so many kids in america are raised to be ashamed of their bodies...the old Victorian guilt trip!!! the kids LOVE to roam around the trees and flower- fields here naked and happy and free!....
> 
> it is .good when humans discover that they can become free-and librated!!!!! we moms here encourage our children to be individuals,unique,and creative...
> 
> .what do you moms out there feel ?..love to get your opinions!~~~~~~~~Laura


THIS IS IN RESPONSE TO LAUR 318,BUT ALSO TO MOMS IN OUR GROUP.


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadianhippie*
> 
> I have a question please, Im not a naturalist mum, i cant bare (get it) to sleep with pants or socks or a bra on, but that doesnt count. Im just wondering how you get over being nakey around other people?! Better yet, seeing other people naked whom you really dont want to see naked, I know its the mindset..but I dont have it, can you enlightenment a bit on how you see it? Im very interested


*Hi MOM!!~~~ I AM SWISS, and i remember as a child,hiking the mountains near Austria,with my entire family,almost nude... I mean,we were wearing sturdy leather sandels~~.**But that was all !!!~~~.it felt great ! .).........Now, many people that were raised in the U. S. and in England,for example,,*are raised the old Victorian way,that teaches that certain body parts are much worse than others,,,in fact *nasty* .Now many parents were raised that way,and demand such of their kids.But actually,if our kids are taught such,they grow to be saddled with guilt and shame,and thus anxiety

.So if one raeally considers the facts, about the whole question of nudity, What is there ,that is un-natural?....there ts *nothing* "wrong,"with the body.It can take one a long time to accept one's own body..........Again ,this is because of programming.

~~~I am a family counselor,yoga instructor,vegan,lactation consultant. We have sports,music,plays,tree climbing to tree-houses,,co-sleep and home-school ,,all while nude.This is an honest and mentally healthy way of life.I have a few other posts on this page. I hope that we can communicate,and please feel free to send me a message anytime.


----------



## Diane Bennington

Hi, I'm Diane, f/30, divorced, one girl 11, and we are nude as much as we like! We both are very comfortable with it and are outdoors as much as people and weather permits. I have a gf that also ahs a girl 13, and they too are bare much of the time. It's natural, healthy and feels wonderful
! I would love to hear from other likeminded moms.


----------

